# Outdoor lighting?



## LuchaSloth (Apr 19, 2020)

Just kinda wondering...what are some good options for outdoor lighting? I know that any of the indoor lamps and whatnot can be placed outside...but, they obviously wouldn't look like they belong there. Aside from simply using weird stuff like that...the only lights I've really found for outdoors are "floor lights", and the lamp posts purchased with Nook Tickets. I guess the bamboo shoot lamp looks okay if you use it in a bamboo thicket. But even that is kind of odd looking.

Are there any lighting options that actually throw a lot of light and cover a distance? Like...flood lights, or anything along those lines?


----------



## Imbri (Apr 19, 2020)

I need to buy a few floor lights (like they have in movie theaters) to put outside my museum.

I don't have plans for any others right now, but I do have lampposts on either side of the path from my airport to tie it to the shops/resident services area.


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

while they don’t provide that much lighting, the garden lanterns look fairly natural imo


----------



## Raz (Apr 19, 2020)

faiiry said:


> while they don’t provide that much lighting, the garden lanterns look fairly natural imo


i love them! i only use them now


----------



## Imbri (Apr 19, 2020)

I forgot about the lanterns. Are they color specific to your island? I skipped buying some because they were white and I'd prefer black.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 19, 2020)

i don't know about covering a large distance but i personally use a mixture of floors lights in some places, lamp posts, garden lanterns, tall lanterns or paper lanterns.


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

Imbri said:


> I forgot about the lanterns. Are they color specific to your island? I skipped buying some because they were white and I'd prefer black.



i don’t think they’re island specific - i’ve been able to find two colours of them on my island so i reckon all of the colour options have a chance of showing up at some point


----------



## Fey (Apr 19, 2020)

I haven’t really found too many options yet. It’s a bit surprising (and frustrating) that there aren’t any other streetlamps styles so far. 

That said, I’ve found that the game is so bright at nighttime that the effect of lamps isn’t as striking as it used to be anyway.


----------



## Saga (Apr 19, 2020)

I've found two lantern colors (white and bronze), but I think I got one color from Nook shopping and the other from a balloon/by shaking trees. So you definitely can get multiple colors; it might just take some luck.

Otherwise, there are sure to be people online who are willing to either trade lanterns or let you catalog theirs.


----------



## shuba (Apr 19, 2020)

yes like other people mentioned the garden lanterns are great
there are also bamboo lanterns, paper lanterns, cherry blossom lanterns, the bamboo shoot lamp you mentioned

i'm kind of curious about taller lights, though .. like the different streetlamp styles?


----------



## Denise4 (Sep 15, 2020)

You can try these. I bought some outdoor garden lights, they are so bright and beautiful.


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 15, 2020)

Denise4 said:


> You can try these. I bought some outdoor garden lights, they are so bright and beautiful.



I don't think they mean _real_ lights..

Also, this thread was created in April...


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 15, 2020)

if u can get them cherry blossom ones are amazing, but my second favorite is the paper lanterns because u can customize them with customized designs


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 15, 2020)

I just have a lot of street lights, palm tree lights and floor lights that I use but I really want to get the cherry blossom ones


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 15, 2020)

Garden Lanterns and Hyacinth Lamps is what I use.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 16, 2020)

I use streetlights, palmtree lights, bonfire, floorlights, cherryblossom lights and lanterns. So pretty much all of them. It depends on the area where I need light.


----------



## DawnAri (Sep 16, 2020)

I use all kinds of lights outside! 

For my more towny-areas I mostly use the streetlamps (tall and short ones), for my more mythical-looking areas I use hyacinth lamps and candles! For my beaches I use palm tree lights, but also candles and some hyacinth lamps or those low streetlamps. Around my shopping area and my museum I use the floor spotlights. I do have some indoor lamps outside, since I think it's cute, I have a little sitting area near my bakery and I used an indoor standing lamp there. I also like the cherry lanterns! It all depends on the vibe you want the area to have ^-^


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 16, 2020)

garden lanterns are some of my favorite in game items tbh. other than that & floor light, i've also used hyacinth lamps, palm tree lamps, soft serve & nova lights depending on the location. i guess the moons count as lighting too.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020

,.............. i just noticed this was bumped i-


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I don't think they mean _real_ lights..
> 
> Also, this thread was created in April...


lol I love whenever I stumble across a necro thread. I keep scrolling to find where the newbie post is to see when it was and how many people realized it.

I don't get why we have these necro bumps like on a daily basis. How do people manage to go 50 pages back and not realize it?


----------



## Mezzanine (Sep 16, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 17, 2020)

I have also visited other island where players use the star nova lights around the island for a nice light up glow.


----------



## Sheydra (Nov 7, 2020)

i Use a lot of stone lanterns, they look great.


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 7, 2020)

I prefer to use the lampposts from the nook stop


----------

